# 1965 Sky Blue J-38 Survivor



## 60sstuff (Jun 26, 2022)

Original unrestored J-38 Stingray in the gorgeous Sky Blue.

DA - April 20, 1965. First month of the long frame Stingray.
Fork, 6-5 = June 65.
Crank, SA 5-65 = May 65.
Front axle, Z-65.
Front Westwind tire, UK** = 2nd 1/4 65.
Rear Yellow Oval Slik, first 1/4 65.

The Factory Paint is extremely nice throughout. The top bar, chain guard and screen are exceptional.
All the factory chrome is very nice.
The Original white smooth saddle had a couple splits at the bottom edges and at the rear below the seat tag.
I mended those areas the best I could as I don’t care for a recovered seat. The top of the seat is still very nice.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 26, 2022)

Wow that's a nice one Chris!


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2022)

Gorgeous bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 27, 2022)

@60sstuff Chris please post your bikes in the super Schwinn Sunday thread. These are perfect for it and many members do not look at the muscle bike thread that would really enjoy seeing some truly super Schwinn's.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2022)

Incredible!!


----------



## nick tures (Jun 27, 2022)

wow very nice !!


----------



## 1motime (Jun 27, 2022)

Great bike!!  Exactly same as my first bike. Thanks for posting


----------



## FAB Jim the cyclist (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice bike!


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 2, 2022)

All those early colors Schwinn applied on their Stingrays (63-65) were the best.
The (Radiant and Flamboyant) Coppertone, Violet, Lime and the above Sky Blue seemed to glow because of the aluminum coat under the finish coat.


----------



## Wheelee (Jul 6, 2022)

For me, this is the classic Sting Ray. In my neighborhood growing up, I remember 20 new Sting Rays (1963-1967) and their owners of which 8 were Sky Blue J-38 models. Of those, 4 were 1965, the most popular.

Thanks Chris again for sharing pics of this great bike.

Bill


----------



## Nashman (Jul 26, 2022)

Love it. That color is deep and rich. So original. Congrats!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 27, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> All those early colors Schwinn applied on their Stingrays (63-65) were the best.
> The (Radiant and Flamboyant) Coppertone, Violet, Lime and the above Sky Blue seemed to glow because of the aluminum coat under the finish coat.



The metallic aluminum coat under the candy (transparent with no fleck, glitter or metallic in it), color has been Schwinn's specialty since around1953 until about 1983 or once the Chicago factory closed.  😉


----------



## jrcarz (Jul 27, 2022)

WOW Stunning!


----------



## Davesrays (Aug 7, 2022)

Hey Chris,
I really appreciate all the bike photos you post, absolutely the best bike collection I've ever seen.  Hope all is well with you my friend, Dave W
Davedrays


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 12, 2022)

Davesrays said:


> Hey Chris,
> I really appreciate all the bike photos you post, absolutely the best bike collection I've ever seen.  Hope all is well with you my friend, Dave W
> Davedrays



Mr. Dave Woodruff,
It’s been a couple decades since we spoke.

Great to see you here on the CABE and Thank You for that gracious compliment.

You still have your bike collection?

I’m still hanging in there, but myself has heavy patina. 😆

Chris.


----------



## Xtrem116 (Aug 18, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Original unrestored J-38 Stingray in the gorgeous Sky Blue.
> 
> DA - April 20, 1965. First month of the long frame Stingray.
> Fork, 6-5 = June 65.
> ...



Just beautiful 😍👌


----------



## vince72 (Sep 18, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 21, 2022)

Here are some photos I saved from the eBay auction in 2008 of this DA J-38 Stingray.

Sorry about the quality as the photos in the auction were terrible to begin with and then I took photos with my phone of the images off my old desktop.
I was able to see in that auction several key items (paint looked good, white smoothie seat, high loop strut and the Yellow Oval Slik) that persuaded me to hit the BIN for $550.

This bike cleaned up real nice as most Schwinn‘s tend to do.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 2, 2022)

@vince72  take a look at the first post by 60 stuff for the pedals you're looking for


----------

